# Hello From Canada



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been reading and learning alot and thought I would actually introduce myself. My name is Tanya, I am 26 (...today..) and live in Toronto. I am currently doing reining and next year I will be buying a reining horse. I have a 3 year old Border Collie named Dakoda, a guinea pig named ButterBall and a kitten named Lexus.

I work as a construction supervisor for the natural gas company, so I get to hang out and boss around guys all day (I love my Job!!) and in the winter seasons I am office manager and accounts payable.

So thats me in a nut shell.. Its nice to meet everyone here!!


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Welcome.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello, I'm from alberta. I have a horse named Dakota  And I love the name Lexus. Welcome. This forum is addicting and comes with some great advise !
Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome!! I am from Alberta, hope you enjoy the forum 

Happy Birthday too!!!


----------



## ruxpinsam (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello I'm from Woodstock Ontario and also new here although have been just reading the forum from a distance for a while now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome from the east coast  And happy birthday!!! Hope you're staying dry and safe through Sandy.


----------



## Barrelhorseluver (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello i am from alberta and i barrel race and high school rodeo i have 10 horses i have been riding since i was 10 days old and barrel racing since i was 5! By the way happy bday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and birthday wishes. It was a very quiet birthday spent alone at home as we were getting hit by Sandy. I will just have to make up for it this weekend!!


----------

